# Just for fun.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sometimes I just get an idea for a topper that’s not practical but would be fun to do. this is one of those. It is carved in butternut with a Tung oil finish. It is a takeoff on a swamp hermit I saw a painting I of. I have a swilled stick that is too heavy for practical use and a walking stick but with this topper in it will be a good conversation piece. Hope to pair them up on a few weeks.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great piece. Looks like one of the Duck Dynasty guys.


----------

